# Facebook pictures



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I just got an iphone4 and would like to know how I can get the pictures I take onto Facebook?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an iPhone, but I use 



 on my iPad, and love it. They have a version for the iPhone:





It's on sale right now for $1.99

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I use iLoader as well, but the HD version has been less than a stellar performer on my iPad 1.  It crashes several times before it will upload photos, sometimes requires that I reenter my Facebook password, and just generally has had issues.  I was happier performance-wise using the iPhone version on the iPad, which rarely gave me any trouble, but I wanted the crispness of the HD text for the iPad.  

The iPhone version has been great and I definitely recommend it.  My husband uses it, and so do several friends with iPhones and iPod Touch models.

The Facebook app also allows you to load pics, but it's very slow.  But it's free.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

On the iPhone you go into your facebook app and on the top left there is a box that says "photo."  Select this box and a menu comes up that gives you the choices "take photo or video" and "choose from library."  If you pick the choose from library one it then takes you to the pictures on your phone.

This works nicely for one or two photos; anything more than that and I just use the USB cord to transfer the photo's from my phone to my computer and then load the photos onto facebook.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I use PhotoLoader for Facebook; I have it for my iPhone as well as iPad 2; it is super simple.
I couldn't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I use PhotoLoader for Facebook; I have it for my iPhone as well as iPad 2; it is super simple.

Thanks, I downloaded it and used it.


----------

